# Roy Nelson sig request



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Figured it's time for a change.  If someone has time to make a Roy sig for me, that'd be great... if you want credits just name your price. 

As for the sig, use any images you want and any colors, as long as Roy has the "hobo look", like this:


































I suppose any action shot you can find of him KOing some fools would make a good "background" or something.... I dunno, I'm not that good at these things. The text just simply needs to be "Roy Nelson" or "Big Country" or both. 


thanks!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll do you one but I want 276,980.86 credits.


just kidding, I'll do it for free.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Killz said:


> I'll do you one but I want 276,980.86 credits.
> 
> 
> just kidding, I'll do it for free.


haha! awesome 

Curious to see if my man Toxic shows up aswell... after all, he's made the two sigs I've used so far.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I had one in my GFX portfolio but half my sigs are gone and all of my "other" projects are gone...wtf.

Nevermind, FireFox isn't loading my sigs on here for some reason, my browser sucking.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

cool work, bro! 

Though, think I'd like one that incorporates some action shot in the background, kinda like the one I have now.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Gonna give it a go.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

man, that's awesome.... as usual.  thanks, man!

you want anything for it?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

nah man, Enjoy.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

damn, thanks! :thumb02:

I'm hosting it myself btw so you can take yours down if you want to.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I love me some Roy.

That beard... mmm.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> nah man, Enjoy.


I always loved your work from the beginning, massive potential!


----------

